# Dear God, It's Me The Dog



## kaneohegirlinaz

Dear God: Here is a list of 
just some of the things I must remember 
to be a good Dog: 
1. I will not eat the cat's food before he eats 
it or after he throws it up. 
2. I will not roll on dead seagulls, fish, 
crabs, etc., just because I like the way they smell. 
3. The Litter Box is not a cookie jar. 
4. The sofa is not a 'face towel'. 
5. The garbage collector is not stealing our stuff. 
6. I will not play tug-of-war with Dad's 
underwear when he's on the toilet. 
7. Sticking my nose into someone's 
crotch is an unacceptable way of saying 'hello'. 
8. I don't need to suddenly stand 
straight up when I'm under the coffee table. 
9. I must shake the rainwater out of my fur before entering the house - not after.

10. I will not come in from outside, 
and immediately drag my butt across the carpet. 
11. I will not sit in the middle of the living 
room, and lick my crotch. 
12. The cat is not a 'squeaky toy', 
so when I play with him and he makes that noise, 
it's usually not a good thing.


----------



## chefbuba

I also have an 85lb bed hog!.... In his mind, he is sharing HIS bed with me


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

these doggy boys... look at that face, who could say "NO"

our 100+ pound boy is in heaven and I can still feel him next to me sometimes, hogging the pillow!


----------



## Iceman

This is my kid _"Bandit"_, working a show this past spring.


----------



## nicko

Our sweet dog Suka.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Isn't it funny that I post this thread with photos of our dear boy, and we were out this evening when one of our neighbors flags down me and my husband, "please help, this dog keeps following me and my little dog, I don't know what to do"... we called the number on the doggies tag, and they don't want to puppy anymore... so guess who's now a foster Mommy and Daddy to a beautiful Treeing Walker Coonhound? I need to find a home for him... I won't take him to the "pound" ...


----------



## chefbuba

The owners should be taken to the pound.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

isn't this terrible?  they just dumped the dog off, when I called the people they out and out told me just keep the dog, we can't keep him.  I have him in the finished garage where he's safe, my husband won't go out there, he said, "I don't want to get attched to the dog", he so wants another puppy, buthtis breed is just not a goof fit for us.  He got a hold og a no kill shelter that will call us in the morning... I can't sleep ...


----------



## durangojo

kgirl,

there is no doubt that dogs find us!..

joey


----------



## leeniek

Keisha loves to roll in all things gross.. she doesn't quite get why it grosses us out so much...lol

This is Keisha.. she's a siberian husky and she'll be 9 in December.


----------



## chefedb

Good looking dogs . Huskies , here in Florida Sun is not to good for them . They can't tolerate the heat that well. To this date science can't figure how they pull those sleds all day and not simply collapse.

         I volunteer with 2 animal rescue leagues here in Florida. I study the behavior of cats, and foster 3 to 6 every 5 to 8 weeks,. but love dogs to. I could tell you horror  stories about how mean people are to the animals that you would not believe. I used to go out on the truck and answer animal cruelity calls  but had to stop because I would go off and want to kill one of the owners of the animal . People are sick, and think cats are disposeable  they have little respect for dogs to in many cases. The punishments for animal abuse is to lax. . They are a life and should be treated the same as any other living thing. EJB


----------



## durangojo

kgirl,

light read and very funny book is "a dog's purpose" by w. bruce cameron. story is based on the premise that dogs have many lives, many journey's, reborn again and again searching for their 'purpose'...the quest for why are we here question....

joey

how's the soup thing going?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> kgirl,
> 
> there is no doubt that dogs find us!..
> 
> joey


... both me and my husband ...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

durangojo said:


> kgirl,
> 
> light read and very funny book is "a dog's purpose" by w. bruce cameron. story is based on the premise that dogs have many lives, many journey's, reborn again and again searching for their 'purpose'...the quest for why are we here question....
> 
> joey
> 
> how's the soup thing going?


.. I have this book on my list, I will see if it's available on Amazon for my Kindle... as for the soup business, well, I haven't heard anything more about it, so I think that should I entire the competition, I'll stick with one I know, Portuguese Bean Soup. I so appreciate your offer of your _winner_ soup recipe though...


----------



## durangojo

okay, here's ms. greta...some days she's re greta, and some days she's rin tin tinna, a true mountain girl....that's normally our south deck she's sitting atop of..see the snow in the background..think it was a 7 footer that storm!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

And on another note, the poor dog that "found us"… we have been fostering him, what a handful, let me tell you… but we found a good home for him and are sure that everyone involved will be happy. This guy was what I remembered having a young dog was all about. And as for my husband, who was been "hounding" me for the past six years to get "another boy", well, after doggie left and everything was cleaned up and put right, he blurts out, "let seals it, no more dogs for us! They just don't fit into our lifestyle anymore!" Well, genius, I could have told you that four years ago when we retired and moved!!! 

Anywhos, all well that ends well …


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Joey, is Ms. Greta part Shepherd?  what a doll-baby!! 

Everyones puppies are so huggable... and kissable ... can you tell that I am an animal lover, I use to raise Persian cats ...


----------



## durangojo

ms.greta is a rez dog shepherd/ a rescue dog ..we found her on the highway by the indian reservation here at 3 months old all full of brambles with burrs stuck in her eyes.. my vet says she thinks she's a purebred shepherd, but i dunno..from the rez, she could be anything..her ears just don't go up, but that's what makes her even more special....i want to get the doggie dna test but scott, my husband says he doesn't want to know..i ask, why not? he doesn't want to think of his big 85 lb girl  having chihuahua lineage or something...i say who cares...well, you know men...you can't live with 'em and you can't shoot 'em.. well, maybe in arizona you can since now you can carry an unconcealed weapon wherever you want.. even in bars...yeah,.i always thought that was a good mix..guns and alcohol!!!... i know you know but please tell your husband again that dogs will not only fit into your lifestyle, they will make it inmeasurably better...there are so many many dogs who are being abused both mentally and physically or euthanized.... so many that need  and deserve a good loving environment.....it makes me ill, but it makes me mad more!

joey


----------



## chefedb

For  all who are interested . Today there is a DNA  test available for canines, and  that the  results tell you what combo of breeds your dog is .. It cost anywhere from   $ 35 to 65 and is available at most no kill shelters and some Vets.


----------



## Iceman

This is a story I wrote last year about a most wonderful dog that I had. Her name is _*"Abby"*_.

*My girl "ABBY"*

On July 1, 1998 I got a call from a relatively distraught woman dealing with a dog she claimed to have taken away from an abusive person. She said to me that if I didn't come and pick her up, she would take her to the vet to be put down. Swell. Now see, at the time, and still to today actually, I've got a rescue thing going; _"LuckyTown Kennels, Dalmatian Res-Q"_. The thing was though that I don't go get dogs for res-q, I just find new homes for them to be placed in. This was a real situation for me. Anyway, I go out to meet this lady. It was not all such a nice day, kinda rainy and humid. I sat in a mall parking lot for +/- a half hour listening to the Cubs beat up the Diamondbacks with a nice performance by Kerry Wood; some 13 strike outs. She gets there and I take this dog from her, a skinny, jittery, liver-spot girl. The story was that some miserable bastards drove into this homey neighborhood, let her out of the car and drove away. She was on the street for 2 weeks before being taken by this abusive person for 3 days. I told her that I would do the best I could. We parted company. Three hundred or so yards away I pulled into a _"Steak-and-Shake"_ for a shake and by the time it was in my hand I decided that this dog was going to stay with me. At the time I really didn't know so much why, but that it was going to be. On the way home we stopped at the Vet's for a look-see and shots et al and $110 later I walked into my house with my new dog. Her new name was now _"LuckyTown's Res-Q'ed Sweetheart";_ *"Abby"*, from the word abandoned. I've no idea why, but it was no peaches and cream. This dog didn't show any affection or need for love at all, she was actually kinda cold. I had made up my mind though that we were going to be partners. The drop-off lady called back and I told her the deal and my plans; I would get her an ILP and work obedience and agility. For some out-of-nowhere reason, this goofy broad didn't like that, and wanted her back. I told her to not call me anymore. She goes and contacts the Dal Club and starts to cause trouble. That went nowhere and the problem went away. That weekend we went to a show and this new girl came with. Less than a minute after I got her out no less than 3 top-line breeder friends of mine were on her like a cheap suit to see if she came from their line. I didn't care, she wasn't leaving me. August comes and we start training. OMG. Major League headache. I spent over the next 6 months with 2 of the best trainers in the world twice a week and this dog won't do anything, she wouldn't even look me in the face. WTF am I gonna do? On a beautiful Spring weekend we went to another show (I had 2 other show dogs at the time). I got out of the car and walked around to the back. A witness said she never took her eyes off of me and then went goofy when I was out of her sight. That sure as sure was a new thing. She also decided to unload whatever was in her all over the front of my car, missing my show jacket by millimeters. I guess for whatever odd reason, on that day she decided that she was safe with me, and would get love. Thanks for showing your affection in my messed up car. LOL @ us both. Less than a year later she was a CGC, Therapy Dog, had a CD title (almost getting a _"Judy"_ except for a nasty judge, I'll tell that story some other time), and was a velcro member of my family. She was one of my "test-dogs" for the 4-H club training class _(my deaf boy Joey joined her when he came along)_. She also did a great job helping me to sell dog food. She is such a great dog. Well, one thing I can't do a damned thing about, is that the late Autumn of her years has come. She has been overcome by whatever that neurological thing is that has taken away her control of her hips and back legs. That is the same thing that took away my girl "Madison" a year ago. One day this coming week she will go to the Bridge. She will be sorely missed. You can't beat time or age. Some things just really suck. Please, do me this favor this week. Hold your dogs and have good thoughts. No matter how hard we try, we'll outlive every one of our pets except for our last one. Don't save any love. Use it all up. Thank you all for reading this.


----------



## leeniek

The hot weather is really hard on Keisha, for sure.  She loves being outside and some days this past summer she'd ask to go out and then when I opened the door for her she'd look at me with such sad eyes as if to say "really?  why?" when she stuck her nose outside.  She's really happy now that it's cooled off outside.

Thanks for sharing that story, IceMan.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Our boy Vito has gone to the bridge as well and there isn't a day that goes by that both of us don't think of him. Ya' know, when our boy passed, that's the only time that I have ever seen my husband cry. We have his ashes in a very beautiful and special Koa Wood box in our family room along with a small porcelain angel to watch over him. (btw, could you tell that's our guy in the photos above)

Joey, I think that the main reason that my husband doesn't want to have another puppy is that he too was so mad and it just broke his heart the way that people think of animals as disposable.


----------



## chefedb

Iceman great story. Unlike humans the love given by a dog or cat is unconditional.  It amazes me at the shelter that no matter what condition we get the animals in because of the way people have treated them,  that  asside for a bit of   fear till they get used to you ttey will still wag their tails or purr when you pet or hold them. One shelter I do work for is a no kill the other is the county.

   County gets a bad rap that it puts them all down ,. Do not believe this as I see first hand how much money and effort  is used  to try and get them adopted. If they are brought in beyond help , yes they are humanely euthanized.  If this were not done there would be no help or room for the ones that are healthy and who do get adopted. There is no such thing as a no kill as the above applies to all shelters. The people who work there  are dedicated , and will do anything they can for the animals. For me it started as a hobby, now it takes a large chunk of my life as well as my wife.


----------



## durangojo

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Our boy Vito has gone to the bridge as well and there isn't a day that goes by that both of us don't think of him. Ya' know, when our boy passed, that's the only time that I have ever seen my husband cry. We have his ashes in a very beautiful and special Koa Wood box in our family room along with a small porcelain angel to watch over him. (btw, could you tell that's our guy in the photos above)
> 
> Joey, I think that the main reason that my husband doesn't want to have another puppy is that he too was so mad and it just broke his heart the way that people think of animals as disposable.


kgirl,

one thing to think about, which i'm sure you have, but perhaps think of adopting an older dog..maybe not a 7 or 8 year old, but a 4 or 5 year old...consider this...they are house trained and won't eat your socks or slippers or jump up on your counters....everyone wants a cute little puppy with sweet puppy breath and energy, but puppies are a handful and there are so so many juvenile dogs that need a good home too....just food for thought...

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefedb, look the new profile pic, what a cutie-patootie! 

I hope that ya'all will also join me in the thread Do You Cook For Your Best Friend?

I'd love hear what everyone makes for their pets.


----------



## durangojo

when i cut fish, i poach up the trimmings and belly meat.....salmon is her favorite....i make 'greta's biscotti' (p'nut butter, honey), so named because my husband ate a whole tin of them thinking they were for him...hmmmmm, thought the little heart and star shapes would have given it away!  'sweet puppy breath bake '(bananas, sweet potatoes, cinnamon..after baked and cooled, i dot with honey)  'frosty paws' for a frozen treat....(yougurt, honey, p'nut butter, bananas)....but her all time favorite, hands down is the chicken liver cake i make for her birthday each year....livers, flour, eggs, cornmeal all into the fp....she lays in front of the oven while it bakes...then another 20 tortuous minutes while it cools. best thing is i can do it in my jammies with a bad hair day and she doesn't care.......bone appetit!

joey


----------



## Iceman

OK. So I just found this pic. I like it. I'm showing it to you.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my, Iceman, ya' really gotta stop making me cry, that or, I need to stop browsing Cheftalk at night, that's when I'm the weepy-est when I start to get sleepy. 

Can that photo get any more cute or for that matter profound? 

I don't know where you found that, but can you keep those pix coming? Just luv it!!!


----------



## Iceman




----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

whoa, I think that there's alot of doggies, not to mention humans, that would put Michael Vick to this test!  and I don't mean on the grid iron...


----------



## chefedb

KH   

I make things for my kittens all the time   My job is to get them up to 2 pounds or 8 weeks as it is hard to innoculate before then. Prior to that most of their kitten medicines are oral only  I give them   a blend of overcooked white or brown rice, 1 can of white meat chicken, 1/4 teaspoon of Nutra_Cal (a cat vit. suppliment)   1/8 cup chicken stock, 1/4 t corn syrup.  I find this blend works well. Cats taste buds do not recognize sweet taste, only salt, and bitter.

    They are prone to upper resp. problems and I treat that by using a vaporizer next to a carrier covered with a towl and a bit of vicks vaporub . It works better then a lot of the things vets give them. I try to eliminated as many inoculations as I can, as in cats it has been noted that later in life, most tumors that develop happen around the area that was innoculated. If a cat is kept indoors the only shots they need for life is the ones they got as a kitten. They should while in kitten stages be tested for FIV  feline parvo and lukemia which is deadly when they are  kittens because they are to young to fight it.  Vets want you to come in and give them all kinds of booster shots etc. DO NOT DO IT  thay don't need it , the vet does to make $.

Trivia Fact if you and I were in a totaly darkened room with 3 cats , who would see the best????

Neither in order to see , cats need at least 1 beam of light, then they can see 6 times better then us. Also all cats are farsighted.thats why when you put treats in front of them they can't see them but they find them by smell(watch them next time)


----------



## chefedb




----------



## chefedb

Above my present fosters  7 weeks old  SUNKIST   TANG   and SPRITE


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chefedb, how interesting, I did not know this...

now is sprite your avatar photo? 

such cuties!!


----------



## chefedb

No thats a kitten from previous litter named Charlie. Sprite is the one in the upper picture with the 2 orange tabbys that my wife is holding with Sunkist and Tang> \\\\You would never believe the three are from same litter.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

OH MY GOD!!!

Did you see this video of this REALLY unbelievable doggie?

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/dog-trained-in-sign-language/20z9i97v

This is an amazing pup!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Mail Attachment.jpeg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 26, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I miss our boy

These boys are gorgeous!

they look like they're working...





  








do not pet.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 16, 2012


----------



## indygal

durangojo said:


> when i cut fish, i poach up the trimmings and belly meat.....salmon is her favorite....i make 'greta's biscotti' (p'nut butter, honey), so named because my husband ate a whole tin of them thinking they were for him...hmmmmm, thought the little heart and star shapes would have given it away! 'sweet puppy breath bake '(bananas, sweet potatoes, cinnamon..after baked and cooled, i dot with honey) 'frosty paws' for a frozen treat....(yougurt, honey, p'nut butter, bananas)....but her all time favorite, hands down is the chicken liver cake i make for her birthday each year....livers, flour, eggs, cornmeal all into the fp....she lays in front of the oven while it bakes...then another 20 tortuous minutes while it cools. best thing is i can do it in my jammies with a bad hair day and she doesn't care.......bone appetit!
> 
> joey


Hi Joey, My two doggies LOVE salmon. They always get the skin and any parts I don't want. And their all time favorite is sardines. They go NUTs for sardines. I make Alton Brown's "nutrition packed" avocado/sardine sandwiches often, and I don't need a whole can, so the doggies get the oil and whatever I don't use, they just love them. My dog cookies are simple: a big glom of p'nut butter, WW flour, egg(s) however much seems appropriate, and leftover stuff, could be pumpkin or squash, or sardines (their fav) or whatever. Roll, cut (nothing fancy, just small squares, training size). The love 'em.





  








SitPretty.jpg




__
indygal


__
Sep 16, 2012







(Cocker assumes the position any time he has "action" in the kitchen)





  








mischief.jpg




__
indygal


__
Sep 16, 2012







(Can't you see the mischief in those eyes? I adored this girl, but sadly I had to rehome her recently. Still too painful to talk about. Will try to later.)

OK, better now. My Poodle was a killer. Squirrels, cats, possums, anything she could catch. Anytime she was outside, she was stalking something and if they happened to be outside the fence, she jumped it, no matter how I re-enforced it. When loose, it was a short hop to the busy city street ¼ mile from here. My heart was in my throat many times as I helplessly looked at her heading that way. I tried everything I tried running her to try and exhaust her, I tried "hunting dog" games hiding and letting her find them, But in her mind the only real gave was catching something live and killing it. And so she was rehomed to the country. They have 5½ acres enclosed with one of those wireless "fences" so she'll have a lot more room to hunt. Surrounding their yard are 200 acres of soybeans, and the road they live on is not busy at all. In fact the whole 20 minutes or so that I spent there I did not see one car on it. She's safer now. I miss her like crazy, but it was for her good I did it. The Cocker is older and never was particularly affectionate, unlike all the cockers I had before him. I want another St. oodle some day but I'll have to be sure she comes from a non-high-prey-drive line. It shouldn't be hard, Leia was the exception, having that high a prey drive.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

a friend emailed this to us ...





  








cool police dog.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 19, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

doggies.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 20, 2012








... gee, can you tell that I'm partial to German Shepherds ?? 

The BEST home security system, right boys?


----------



## 808jono202

Not "My" dog, but I had a friend move in with me while he got on his feet, and this was Jiggy(Yiggy), like Jagermiester.

this was like the day he got home, he looks more like a Star Wars Character!





  








4115639271_3d32945808_b.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 20, 2012












  








4111433628_e92bd24d0e_b.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 20, 2012












  








DSC_6857.jpg




__
808jono202


__
Sep 20, 2012


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my, Jono, you want to eat that guy up!


----------



## durangojo

IndyGal said:


> Hi Joey, My two doggies LOVE salmon. They always get the skin and any parts I don't want. And their all time favorite is sardines. They go NUTs for sardines. I make Alton Brown's "nutrition packed" avocado/sardine sandwiches often, and I don't need a whole can, so the doggies get the oil and whatever I don't use, they just love them. My dog cookies are simple: a big glom of p'nut butter, WW flour, egg(s) however much seems appropriate, and leftover stuff, could be pumpkin or squash, or sardines (their fav) or whatever. Roll, cut (nothing fancy, just small squares, training size). The love 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SitPretty.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> indygal
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 16, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cocker assumes the position any time he has "action" in the kitchen)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mischief.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> indygal
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 16, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Can't you see the mischief in those eyes? I adored this girl, but sadly I had to rehome her recently. Still too painful to talk about. Will try to later.)
> 
> OK, better now. My Poodle was a killer. Squirrels, cats, possums, anything she could catch. Anytime she was outside, she was stalking something and if they happened to be outside the fence, she jumped it, no matter how I re-enforced it. When loose, it was a short hop to the busy city street ¼ mile from here. My heart was in my throat many times as I helplessly looked at her heading that way. I tried everything I tried running her to try and exhaust her, I tried "hunting dog" games hiding and letting her find them, But in her mind the only real gave was catching something live and killing it. And so she was rehomed to the country. They have 5½ acres enclosed with one of those wireless "fences" so she'll have a lot more room to hunt. Surrounding their yard are 200 acres of soybeans, and the road they live on is not busy at all. In fact the whole 20 minutes or so that I spent there I did not see one car on it. She's safer now. I miss her like crazy, but it was for her good I did it. The Cocker is older and never was particularly affectionate, unlike all the cockers I had before him. I want another St. oodle some day but I'll have to be sure she comes from a non-high-prey-drive line. It shouldn't be hard, Leia was the exception, having that high a prey drive.


indygal,

just saw your post so sorry for the delay. sorry to hear of your poodle's relocation, but just knowing she is in a safer enviornment is everything. could not have been easy for you. fortunately dogs are very forgiving...in fact, it's their middle name, so i'm certain that you are off the hook by now. they are truly truly miracles with paws.... on to food.....salmon, sardines and frosty paws with peanut butter biscotti(except for the sardines, all made by moi) is ms. greta's version of a pizza and beer night...we all need one of those every so often, eh? i do take my role as 'chef to the dogs' very seriously though. good nutrition, lots of exercise, lots of scratches behind the ears, and lots of hugs. table scrap, not table crap is my motto...chicken breast is good...chicken fried steak isn't. commercial dog food, even the expensive 'designer' doggie food is a joke...what the hell is grain sorghum, or corn gluten meal, or poultry or animal by product meal? i could go on and on, but i won't......on a happier note,have you read susan orlean's book 'Rin Tin Tin...The Life and Legend'? wonderful read...amazing dog..his story has everything. we are so lucky that our dogs have chosen us to be their friends.....so very blessed

joey

joey


----------



## mikelm

For you dyed-in-the-wool dog lovers, may I suggest a couple of sites with videos that recount numerous episodes in the life of a HUGE Great Dane living first in New Zealand and then later in Australia. They are made with great skill and incredible patience...

http://bighoneydog.com/

http://bighoneydog.com/2009/02/lemon/

It takes quite a bit of time to get through all of these videos, but I found them touching and rewarding.

Mike


----------



## indygal

Hi Joey,

Thank you so much for the sympathy.  I am finally getting used to being without her.   The cocker senses I'm really upset and he's stepped up his "togetherness" act, though he really isn't the super-affectionate type.   I'll probably wind up getting another dog who DOES soak up the affection more.  I miss it!   But he/she will have to be calmer outside than Leia was.

I certainly agree about the food.   While I do feed the best food I can get my hands on, it is only half of their diet, the rest is made up by me.  They do need certain vitamins, different from ours, so I think the high end food might fill that need.  But I can add the protein, fiber and starch myself, thank you very much.  

Thanks for the book recommendation.  I will look for it.   I just started "Frosty Hare", supposed to be very much like "Watership Down" one of my all time fav. books. (about rabbits, allegory) 

Lucky Greta.   I mean all the dogs who are "chef's kids" must be the luckiest in the world!   Gourmet food and leftovers.  And nutritional too!


----------



## thatchairlady

Several years back, had 2 Rotties (Ivy & Rose) who were bed-hogs, too.  One night I had what I called my "paralysis" dream... just couldn't move at all!!  The girls had parked them self on either side of me on TOP of blankets.  I was pinned down with almost 200 lbs of sleeping dogs.  Only thing stick out from under covers was my head... and all the dogs did was graon as I tried to get them to move... they didn't want to... they were perfectly comfortable right where they were!  I miss thoes girls!


----------



## 808jono202

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my, Jono, you want to eat that guy up!


Mahalo!!

Jiggy is a good lil guy. He was actually up here last weekend, and my how he has grown! I was so tickled to see that he remembered his Uncle Jono, and how to sit, shake, all that stuff. I have some pics I need to go through, but I sure do miss the wrinkled nugget.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

lqtm!!

http://www.maniacworld.com/best-of-the-sleeping-dogs.html


----------



## kippers

garden & BBQ 188.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 26, 2012












  








DSCF0236.JPG




__
kippers


__
Nov 26, 2012












  








garden & BBQ 064.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 26, 2012








This is our dog.I got him because he was going to be put down. He is 140 lbs of muscle, you can judge his size next to the Iron Head.We have to keep him in the walled garden for public safety.


----------



## kippers

img003.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 26, 2012








Two rescue sheps I had, again they could not be homed because they were terrible abused.The black bitch had been sprayed with lighter fluid and set on fire. She bit the senior handler at the rescue home we support so if we had not taken her.........


----------



## petalsandcoco

Kippers: Good on you for doing the right thing and giving them a home. Treating animals with care and kindness goes along way in this world.

ChefED: The work you do for cats and other animals is a testament to your love of animals.

Petals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I knew you were a good person Kippers!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I had to share, this simply melted my heart

a friend emailed this to me...

can you tell that I am a GSD person?

I miss my boy Vito ...





  








shepheard companion.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 9, 2013


----------



## indygal

20130410_105000-1-1.jpg




__
indygal


__
Apr 13, 2013







Well, God certainly does work in mysterious ways.I was really missing my poodle girl who went to live where there was room for her wanderlust. I really did not want another puppy, but finding poodles in the pound, especially the standards - just doesn't happen. Then out of the blue i got a call from a woman that i had tried to help place a poodle a few months before. she was having leg surgery and she had to re home her standard poodle because her leg was never going to be good again according to her doctor. so she called me for help again, only this time I could take her myself. she's a love and I'm very pleased with her. she had to go on a slimming regime because she was approximately 30 pounds overweight when she got here. but she is almost where I want her now. she never runs off she always comes when called. She is 9 years old but I think that makes her more mellow. I I am really happy to have her and she's healed my heart.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I'm so happy for you ALL Indygal! Pets are amazing, not just dogs, though I am partial to them…


----------



## pollopicu

Here is my girl. Her name is Olivia Bidderford.



Don't let her fool you. She's a firecracker.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Olivia, you are the cutest!


----------



## durangojo

Indygal, i can't tell you how good it is to see you here again posting....woohoo!! ..and with your new friend......dogs heal more than hearts as you know...they somehow just make us better people.....I am a firm believer that dogs 'find us'......welcome back Indy...what's her name?
Olivia...welcome to chef talk doggie forum...you look very sophisticated and smart....and very very white!

joey


----------



## pollopicu

Thanks!


----------



## missyd

Kids thought i should share some pics of our dog. We adopted her from the SPCA - her mom was seized from a puppy mill and the puppies had to be delivered via emergency c-section at the animal hospital I worked at (in the middle of the night of course lol). She's a min pin and a crazy one at that.





  








peppersweater.jpg




__
missyd


__
Apr 16, 2013












  








574544_10151151221530991_1848351355_n.jpg




__
missyd


__
Apr 16, 2013








(she claimed the kid's chair for her own on our last camping trip)





  








299_31585910990_7536_n.jpg




__
missyd


__
Apr 16, 2013


----------



## indygal

Thank you, Kaneo &Joey.
Olivia, you are be-yew-tiful.

Pollopicu, I sure did not want to rehome my poodle, but i could not contain her. I kept increasing the height of the fence and she kept jumping it, even after it got to 5ft. Then shed run right toward the very busy street just a quarter mile from my house. She was a very good girl inside the house, but her prey 
drive was off the charts. Broke my heart, but she is safer now, and her new family is crazy about her. Big farm, lots of room. And her new mommy is a groomer and she goes to work with her every day. So much as i hatred to do it, sometimes you have to make hard choices.

Mt current girl, Cher, - her momma didn't want to give her up either, but what with a wheelchair, stairs and a dog it was impossible to take care of her needs. She might even have to go to an assisted living facility.


----------



## pollopicu

Thank you!

I think it's wonderful that you responsibly re-homed your poodle.  I heard poodles are extremely intelligent and quite clever. and able to figure things out other dogs typically have difficulty with.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

can i keep him, doggie.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 16, 2013








a friend sent me this... lqtm ...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

branch manager.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 11, 2013


----------



## durangojo

A very happy Mother's Day to all mothers of two and four legged children......enjoy some pampering.....

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

back `atcha Sis! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pollopicu

to you too


----------



## bughut

IMG_0025.JPG




__
bughut


__
May 12, 2013












  








IMG_0026.JPG




__
bughut


__
May 12, 2013








Brunz caught his dew claw in a friends charm bracelet. Had to have it cut out.

1st pic is my wee boy stoned on pain killers

2nd is a picture of him on the mend, but total humiliation


----------



## chefmasterjohn

I love my dogs but one of them are getting to be an old grouch.


----------



## pollopicu

Poor little guy, Bug. I hope he feels better real soon. Nothing worse than having a pet who's in discomfort. The cone always adds insult to injury.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

can you hear me now.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 5, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

barkalounger.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 8, 2013


----------



## durangojo

not exactly a dog, I know, but still funny

joey




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 8, 2013







Not meant to offend......only meant for a laugh......."Service Dog"




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 8, 2013








It's called a 'Barka'.


----------



## chefbuba

image.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Jun 11, 2013


----------



## missyd

friend of mine sent me this one the other night:





  








996717_259149317561601_1770357156_n.jpg




__
missyd


__
Jun 11, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

caller id.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 11, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

baby and puppy.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 20, 2013


----------



## bughut

MissyD said:


> friend of mine sent me this one the other night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 996717_259149317561601_1770357156_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> missyd
> 
> 
> __
> Jun 11, 2013


That's nasty... You poor thing


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

nicer dogs than people.png




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 1, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

burgerlers.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 4, 2013


----------



## kaiquekuisine

Foto0173.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jul 5, 2013








My dog with her babies , they are all gone but i found this photo today XD

She already had her second litter of puppies , she just can hold herself XD

Love my Mia <3


----------



## pollopicu

What a cutie!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

i m just as suprised as you are.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 6, 2013


----------



## thetincook

Did anyone post this yet? Sad Dog Diary


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

BAHAHAHA!  That's hilarious!  Mahalo tin, and long time no see braddah!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

snoopy.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 20, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

e1aeb366f363652e51b4363b0cef4fd9.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 1, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I'm curious if any or you fur-parents out there have tuned in to this new network for your fur-kids and what they seem to think of it...

http://dogtv.com/


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

more kisses.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 4, 2013


----------



## cheflayne

disclaimer: not my dog, my baby wouldn't do this...today





  








5




__
cheflayne


__
Aug 9, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

flat tire.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 9, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ready for walmart.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 12, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

painting.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 16, 2013








... they never really know their size ... big dogs think they're lap dogs and then little pups think that they're a GSD


----------



## skipstrr

IceMan said:


> This is a story I wrote last year about a most wonderful dog that I had. Her name is _*"Abby"*_.
> 
> *My girl "ABBY"*
> 
> On July 1, 1998 I got a call from a relatively distraught woman dealing with a dog she claimed to have taken away from an abusive person. She said to me that if I didn't come and pick her up, she would take her to the vet to be put down. Swell. Now see, at the time, and still to today actually, I've got a rescue thing going; _"LuckyTown Kennels, Dalmatian Res-Q"_. The thing was though that I don't go get dogs for res-q, I just find new homes for them to be placed in. This was a real situation for me. Anyway, I go out to meet this lady. It was not all such a nice day, kinda rainy and humid. I sat in a mall parking lot for +/- a half hour listening to the Cubs beat up the Diamondbacks with a nice performance by Kerry Wood; some 13 strike outs. She gets there and I take this dog from her, a skinny, jittery, liver-spot girl. The story was that some miserable bastards drove into this homey neighborhood, let her out of the car and drove away. She was on the street for 2 weeks before being taken by this abusive person for 3 days. I told her that I would do the best I could. We parted company. Three hundred or so yards away I pulled into a _"Steak-and-Shake"_ for a shake and by the time it was in my hand I decided that this dog was going to stay with me. At the time I really didn't know so much why, but that it was going to be. On the way home we stopped at the Vet's for a look-see and shots et al and $110 later I walked into my house with my new dog. Her new name was now _"LuckyTown's Res-Q'ed Sweetheart";_ *"Abby"*, from the word abandoned. I've no idea why, but it was no peaches and cream. This dog didn't show any affection or need for love at all, she was actually kinda cold. I had made up my mind though that we were going to be partners. The drop-off lady called back and I told her the deal and my plans; I would get her an ILP and work obedience and agility. For some out-of-nowhere reason, this goofy broad didn't like that, and wanted her back. I told her to not call me anymore. She goes and contacts the Dal Club and starts to cause trouble. That went nowhere and the problem went away. That weekend we went to a show and this new girl came with. Less than a minute after I got her out no less than 3 top-line breeder friends of mine were on her like a cheap suit to see if she came from their line. I didn't care, she wasn't leaving me. August comes and we start training. OMG. Major League headache. I spent over the next 6 months with 2 of the best trainers in the world twice a week and this dog won't do anything, she wouldn't even look me in the face. WTF am I gonna do? On a beautiful Spring weekend we went to another show (I had 2 other show dogs at the time). I got out of the car and walked around to the back. A witness said she never took her eyes off of me and then went goofy when I was out of her sight. That sure as sure was a new thing. She also decided to unload whatever was in her all over the front of my car, missing my show jacket by millimeters. I guess for whatever odd reason, on that day she decided that she was safe with me, and would get love. Thanks for showing your affection in my messed up car. LOL @ us both. Less than a year later she was a CGC, Therapy Dog, had a CD title (almost getting a _"Judy"_ except for a nasty judge, I'll tell that story some other time), and was a velcro member of my family. She was one of my "test-dogs" for the 4-H club training class _(my deaf boy Joey joined her when he came along)_. She also did a great job helping me to sell dog food. She is such a great dog. Well, one thing I can't do a damned thing about, is that the late Autumn of her years has come. She has been overcome by whatever that neurological thing is that has taken away her control of her hips and back legs. That is the same thing that took away my girl "Madison" a year ago. One day this coming week she will go to the Bridge. She will be sorely missed. You can't beat time or age. Some things just really suck. Please, do me this favor this week. Hold your dogs and have good thoughts. No matter how hard we try, we'll outlive every one of our pets except for our last one. Don't save any love. Use it all up. Thank you all for reading this.


I lost my Jack Russell/best friend ever last August and I still grieve like Mr. Bojangles...the best thing I ever bought in my life..he could always keep a secret and didn't mind when I ate raw onion but bathed me in kisses regardless...the more you love it seems the more you hurt. Thanks for the story as I go and get a tissue. Scott


----------



## Iceman

_Thank you for that. _


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

31288_394688028251_1867811_n.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 19, 2013








This GSD (German Shepherd) is our fur-son Vito and the little guy is his cousin (our nephew's golden retriever) Abercrombie. They're both waiting for us at the Rainbow Bridge, having fun, just as they always did.


----------



## cheflayne

Can you say " best buds "?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I love it!

Braddah Layne, are these your guys?


----------



## cheflayne

No, we are cat less at the present time, but it brought back memories of buddies past, so I felt compelled to post it.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

and later on.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Aug 25, 2013


----------



## teamfat

I'm a cat person, but...

http://www.937thearrow.com/articles...p-the-arthritic-german-shepherd-who-11498359/

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Isn't that a touching story? I've been 'following' Schoep and John for some time, I was very sad to hear that that sweet puppy had to join my own at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

OMG.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 28, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Our Great Western Adventure 731.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Sep 28, 2013








We had dinner a few nights ago with the fabulous, wonderful, beautiful Ms. Greta, the German 'Shedder'


----------



## lagom

My walking buddy visiting grandma. Unfortunatly Im walking alone now but one of his pups is going to have pups so maybe a grandson next year to keep me company.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Sep 28, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

WOW Lagom, that is one gorgeous dog!

What breed is he? how much did he weigh?  That must have been some feat walking with him on a lead... he must have been very well behaved


----------



## lagom

He is a leonberger. Weighed in at 75k/ 165 or so lbs. calm, well behaived on or off the lead as he was trained for agaility and training for water rescue. Plus they are very quiet only barking when its called for. Gentle and kind. I miss the heck outta him.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Absolutely beautiful dog!  I can see why you would want to get another, his offspring better yet!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

the cat did it.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 2, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

love.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 6, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

my name is.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 14, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

dont mess with my dog.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 14, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

losing your teeth.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 16, 2013


----------



## Iceman




----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

answering the door.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 17, 2013


----------



## Iceman

tbexq4j94ls9.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Oct 18, 2013












  








vs7fkbhc70n8.jpg




__
Iceman


__
Oct 18, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

iz not.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Oct 22, 2013


----------



## chefbuba

gsp skunk.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Oct 23, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

doggies are a girls best friend.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 13, 2013


----------



## kaiquekuisine

K-girl that dog is the same breed as mine.

How i miss my little Mia

This is her and the pups she had last year. 7 pups in total , 2 died this year.





  








Foto0173.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013












  








Foto0174.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013












  








Foto0176.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013







I named this one Petra





  








Foto0177.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013







Buba





  








Foto0178.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013







Scooby





  








Foto0180.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013












  








Foto0181.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013







The one on the left or in the center is named bobby





  








Foto0182.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013







And forgot this ones name XD , We also had a not so cute one named shrek but even he was cute.





  








Mia.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Nov 13, 2013







And here is Mia all dolled up , been a few weeks since i seen here got sent back to my fathers ranch with the big dogs XD.


----------



## cheflayne

Cute mom and pups without a doubt, KaiqueKuisine.

Now from the dark side, also a disclaimer, *not my dog* but way too funny not to post


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@cheflayne what happened to your pic? it's not there...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@KaiqueKuisine those are the most adorable puppies! what breed are those?


----------



## kaiquekuisine

The pups were a mix of my dog (Pekingese) and Basset.

She was dirty and slept with the first one she saw i guess , we didnt know she was pregnant till she was 3 pounds heavier XD.

I would have prefered if they were all Pekingese . but its okay , her second batch of pups she had this year in May were all white and black pekingeses XD

I love the story of the breed....

Pekingese Legends:

A lion and a marmoset fell in love. But the lion was too large. The lion went to the Buddha and told him of his woes. The Buddha allowed the lion to shrink down to the size of the marmoset. And the Pekingese was the result.

The second, less-common, originating story is The Butterfly Lions:

A lion fell in love with a butterfly. But the butterfly and lion knew the difference in size was too much to overcome. Together they went to see the Buddha, who allowed their size to meet in the middle. From this, the Pekingese came.

Another legend says that the breed resulted from the mating of a lion and a monkey, getting its nobleness and coat from the former and its ungainly walk from the latter.

Because the Pekingese was believed to have originated from the Buddha, he was a temple dog. As such, he was not a mere toy. He was made small so that he could go after and destroy little demons that might infest the palace or temple. But his heart was big so that he could destroy even the largest and fiercest.

Story from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pekingese

Funny because i have 2 Brasilian Mastiffs , and my Pekingese is fierce alright , she commands the house and territory. Bites , scratches , and barks .

She loves to walk around the big dogs flaunting her little tail XD


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

kapish.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 14, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

KaiqueKuisine said:


> ... She loves to walk around the big dogs flaunting her little tail XD


Litlle dogs do not know they are little, I fear them more so than BIG dogs! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

annoy.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 18, 2013








::chuckling quitely to myself::


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

get in the back seat.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 20, 2013








get in the back, I'm drivin' !!


----------



## durangojo

Or as every female asks........does this car make my ass look big? 

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

BAHAHAHA!





  








laugh5.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 20, 2013


----------



## teamfat

http://www.pawbonito.com/compilation-of-cats-stealing-dogs-bed/


----------



## chefbuba

unnamed.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 20, 2013


----------



## chefbuba

1475846_551864688223073_1640298439_n.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 20, 2013












  








1463185_550095171733358_430353258_n.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Nov 20, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat DH has laughing like a little kid! He loved that video of the cats stealing the dogs' bed, bahahaha!





  








postedonmywall.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 23, 2013


----------



## cheflayne

*So God Made A Dog…*


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

*sniff*

@cheflayne

dude, you just made a very hardened girlie cry like a baby!





  








vitokins.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 27, 2013








I DESPERATELY miss my big boy!

*sniff*

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## kaiquekuisine

I am not religious , but now i miss my little Mia. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

Sometimes when i see anything related to dogs ill either think of her or my Yorkie Oreo who is now Resting in Peace <_< now he was my companion , lifted my spirits quite alot.

Adopted him when he was 3 years old , having horrible heart conditions and previous abusive owners , even thought i helped him , i think he probably helped me alot more.....


----------



## Iceman

wpred_c131125.gif




__
Iceman


__
Nov 27, 2013











  








wpred_c131126.gif




__
Iceman


__
Nov 27, 2013











  








wpred_c131127.gif




__
Iceman


__
Nov 27, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I haven't laughed so hard in the longest time!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...?utm_hp_ref=email_share&cn_=social_anchorman2


----------



## chefbuba

http://viralcircus.com/30-naughtiest-dogs-youll-crack-up-when-you-find-out-what-they-did/


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@chefbuba oh my gosh, both DH and I were rolling, too true some of the naughty things our pups do!


----------



## teamfat

'Tis the season:





  








MGG-2012-12-23.gif




__
teamfat


__
Dec 13, 2013


----------



## teamfat

And another on a, uh, similar topic:





  








hydrant.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 13, 2013


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat





  








doggiesgiggles.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 21, 2013


----------



## mikelm

When we lived in southern California, we once had a big lamb dinner and fed our dog the leftovers, including a lot of fat. It gave her gas that smelled like the end of the world, and we had to lock her out of the house for three days and nights. It was good we were in SoCal, if we had been back in Chicago she might have frozen to death.

She was heartbroken and couldn't understand- what did she _*do*_?? We felt terrible but there was no way we were going to live with what she produced.

Haven't fed our pets any people food, since.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@MikeLM gee, our boy only ate 'people' food, I never gave him anything else. Dogs can eat the same as you and I, a low fat, no sugar, you know all the stuff that we should eat. Our boy must have been lactose intolerate though, when ever he had any kind of dairy he had the worst gas, but he still slept in the bed with us.


----------



## kaiquekuisine

My dog only eats people food , she loves meat....

Our other 2 bigger dogs , will eat burned tires , they eat anything.....

Problem is i wasnt the one who cared for them or got them on that diet, my yorkshire ( may he RIP ) would only eat dog food , carrots , bananas , and peanut butter , but thats because he relly seemed to enjoy it. 

When i get my own dog , one thati will be entirely responsible for , i may only let him have dog food , havent had any pleasant experiences with dog duty , after they eat people food...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

our boy ate loads of fresh fruits and vegetables, he loved them and it made 'dog duty' much easier, same like people, the more roughage the better, no junk foods, well maybe the occasional cream puff, BAHAHAHA!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

My yorkie , once ate a reeses peanutbutter cup , i was so scared of him dying <_<. 

He didnt die , and then one day ate half a chocolate easter bunny , again nothing and no death. 

He probably liked the smell of chocolate , and would attempt to take a sneaky bite , to which he  was mostly successful. Still dont understand how he lived until 11 years of age <_< and healthy as a horse.


----------



## chefbuba

1461737_10151909867068110_495392788_n.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 18, 2013


----------



## kaiquekuisine

So this weekend i spent at my father´s farm.

I was able to take a few pictures of my dogs, so here they are.

The female Brazilian Mastiff has a darker tone of fur on her back , while the make is the lighter toned one. They are huge right now.

Then we have my Pikenese (named Mia).

The Male Mastiff is Chongo, while the female is Chuca (i didnt name them but apperently they mean something to my sister and father <_<)





  








Foto0522.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








Foto0523.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014












  








Foto0524.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








Foto0525.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








Foto0526.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








Foto0548.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014












  








Foto0551.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








Foto0552.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014












  








Foto0553.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014











  








Foto0554.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014












  








Foto0556.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Jan 29, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

old dog.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 24, 2014


----------



## lagom

We have added a new member to the family. Meet Morris, a Tibetan Spaniel, along with his best friend, Samantha.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Feb 25, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

oh my gosh @Lagom I thought that our nephew was the only one who ever wanted to get into the kennel with our dog /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif how adorable!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

LAGON HES ADORABLE.

And so is she XD...


----------



## teamfat

dog_pig.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Feb 26, 2014


----------



## durangojo

a two hog night? 

joey


----------



## lagom

You can tell a man who boozes by the company he chooses,,,,,,,, and the pig got up and slowly walked away.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

laughing2.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Feb 26, 2014








BAHAHAHA!


----------



## durangojo

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> old dog.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> kaneohegirlinaz
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 24, 2014


Amen sistah! They soo make us better humans whatever their age......
Ms greta just turned 10 and despite her white muzzle and greying around her beautiful 'greta garbo' eyes she still acts and plays like a pupster




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Feb 28, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Feb 28, 2014








The snow photo is deceiving as she weighs in at just under 80 lbs.....

@ teamfat.....a 'true' bedhog


----------



## teamfat

stable.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Mar 11, 2014


----------



## teamfat

You animal lovers out there should enjoy this. Not a dog, but one very big and beautiful cat.

http://www.superstarmagazine.com/an...y-panther-life-changing-for-both-cat-and-man/

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

doggies.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Mar 15, 2014


----------



## teamfat

Awww....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat

you made me cry!

our boy lost the use of his back legs

that was an ingenious idea!


----------



## Iceman

Image




__
Iceman


__
Mar 21, 2014


----------



## pollopicu

Look what I got for my puppy girl at an antique shop for only 20 dollars.










She doesn't deserve it, but what the heck. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

adorable

does she like it?

our big boy was happy to simply flop on the cool tile floor when it was hot,

but when it got a little cold, he'd steal my husband's spot in the bed 

we sure do miss him, the little brat!


----------



## pollopicu

I think she does. She definitely already sees it as a refuge because when i gave her a treat she took it to the bassinet. lol

Sorry about your pup. It's so hard when we lose a pet.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

that's our boy Vito Genovese (yeah, I know) on the OP





  








vitokins.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Nov 27, 2013








I apologize now, but he was the most

handsome GSD EVER!

We lost him in 2005 to (a quote from Google Search):

_Degenerative myelopathy (*DM*) is a fatal, chronic, progressive, degenerative disease of the spinal cord of several breeds of dog, including the *German Shepherd* dog (GSD). There is no treatment for this disease and in time it leads to complete paralysis in all limbs (tetraparesis)._

Very heartbreaking to watch.

He also had Megaesophagus and was totally incontinent _long _before anyone sold doggie diapers, so I made my own, but he soldiered on to the ripe old age of 12, which is very old for a 120 pound German Shepherd, he was HUGE and as you can see from German stock, not the American with the slopped back.

Mahalo, thanks for your kind words @Pollopicu


----------



## pollopicu

That's so terrible. It must've been so hard to lift him when the disease was starting to take over.

My husband had two labs, and one of them needed help standing to get to walking. Soon after he was put down because there was nothing else to do. That's one of the reasons we decided not to get large dogs anymore, when they get sick like that they're so difficult to lift, and be properly cared for. Its so sad. My heart goes out to animals and owners who have to experience the illness and loss of a pet.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

*The 20 **most** important facts Dog Lovers must never forget. Some of these will pull tears from your eyes...*

*Dogs are so loyal. They love us no matter what we do. But if we want to provide the best life possible to these wonderful animals, we have to remember they have complex thoughts and feelings, too. *

*Here are 20 things we must never forget.*

Don't be upset when I jump for joy when you come through the door.





  








doggie 1.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*I only live for ten or fifteen years. You are what makes that time enjoyable. It's hard on me when you go away.*

---------------------------------------

Give me time to understand what you want from me.





  








doggie 2.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*I don't always get it right on the first try, but I promise I'm trying as hard as I can.*

---------------------------------------

Give me your trust.





  








doggie 3.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*Just like I trust you, I need you to trust me, too.*

---------------------------------------

Don't be angry with me for too long. And please don't lock me up to punish me.





  








doggie 4.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*You have your friends and family to keep you happy and entertained. I just have you.*

---------------------------------------

Take me inside when the weather gets bad.





  








doggie 5.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*The backyard doesn't have air conditioning or a heater. You don't have to let me on the couch, but a small part of the kitchen is much better than sleeping in the snow.*

---------------------------------------

Talk to me.





  








doggie 6.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*Sure, we don't speak the same language, but the sound of your voice brightens my whole day.*

---------------------------------------

Comfort me when I'm scared.





  








doggie 7.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*You know a lot more about loud noises, strange people, and new places than I do. I need to know that you'll protect me from them. I always feel safer when I'm with you.*

---------------------------------------

Remember that I'll never forget how you treat me.





  








doggie 8.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*Teach me that humans are made of love, not pain. And don't ever let me forget it.*

---------------------------------------

Come outside with me.





  








doggie 9.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*The sights, sounds, and scents of nature are some of my greatest pleasures in life. I don't care if we play, go for a walk, or just sit under a tree together** . . . **I want you to experience them with me.*

---------------------------------------

Let me make new friends.





  








doggie 10.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*Introduce me to other dogs, cats, or even bigger animals. We might not get along in the end, but having some more friends that look and smell like me makes my life that much brighter.*

---------------------------------------

Give me a treat every once in a while.





  








doggie 11.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*Food is one of my greatest pleasures in life. I know you want me to be healthy, so I understand when you don't share your own meals with me. But giving me a dog biscuit when I've been good or mixing tasty vegetables mixed in with my dinner is guaranteed to make me wag my tail extra hard.*

---------------------------------------

Please don't hit me.





  








doggie 12.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*I have teeth that can crush bone. Instead, I cover you in sloppy, wet kisses. Just as I choose not to hurt you, please make the choice to not hurt me.*

---------------------------------------

Understand when I need my alone time.





  








doggie 13.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*I love you more than anything, but even though it's rare, I don't always want to play or cuddle. Don't be sad if I'd rather sleep on the cold tile floor instead of in your bed on hot summer nights, and be understanding if I don't want to play as much as the years go on.*

---------------------------------------

Show me your world.





  








doggie 14.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*The house and yard might be the only places I ever see unless you let me come with you. A trip to the pet store, the park, or even just a ride in the car is exhilarating for me. I can't wait to see what you want to show me.*

---------------------------------------

Teach me new things





  








doggie 15.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*Learning new tricks keeps my mind active, but most of all, it gives me a way to impress you. I love showing off for your friends, looking up at you, and seeing how proud of me you are.*

---------------------------------------

Let me get dirty once in a while.





  








doggie 16.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*Your world is inside, but I thrive outdoors. Sometimes I find a lot of mud or a lake that smells like all of its fishy inhabitants. I understand if you don't want to wash all that stuff off every day, but as long as it's safe, let me go back to my wild roots every now and then.*

---------------------------------------

Touch me.





  








doggie 17.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*Nothing makes me feel more loved than when you take time out of your day to rub my ears or scratch that itchy spot on my back that I can't reach. I can't understand your words, but I definitely understand the feelings behind a hug.*

---------------------------------------

Pay attention if I don't seem like myself.





  








doggie 18.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*It might seem like I'm just being lazy or stubborn, but I might not be feeling well. I can't get help for myself, and I need you to look out for me.*

---------------------------------------

Love me when I'm old just as much as you did when I was young.





  








doggie 19.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*I might not be the cute puppy that I once was, but I still love you just as much now as I did then. Please take care of me when my body doesn't work like it used to.*

---------------------------------------

Come with me on my final journey.





  








doggie 20.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 8, 2014








*I know it will be difficult, but I need you by my side when the time comes for me to leave this world. Every moment down to my last breath is easier if I have you with me.*

*With deep affection, love, and respect,*

*Your Forever Friend*


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Pollopicu said:


> That's so terrible. It must've been so hard to lift him when the disease was starting to take over...


I'm a very petite women (Vito weighed more than I), but when it came to my boy, I WAS HERCULES!

I did ANYTHING and EVERYTHING for him, his Vet was amazed that he lived as long as he did, but for my care.

stop, I'll start to cry, yet again...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

... and we were right by his side on his final journey ...


----------



## pollopicu

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm a very petite women (Vito weighed more than I), but when it came to my boy, I WAS HERCULES!


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## Iceman

Degenerative myelopathy and megaesophagus are major-league suck-fests. I've lost three(3) seniors with a forth on the way, to the first, and a 4-month puppy to the second. I can so very much feel for your pain and loss.

When I can figure out how to get pics from a disc - to the comp - to the screen, I'll be happier than happy to share more pics w/ everyone here. That will include my newest 4-month puppy _"Sunshine"_ aka _"Sunny"_ nicknamed _"Gremlin"_.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Ya know @IceMan none of us had a problem with any of this until it came to the absolute end.

When the vet told us what the heck was going on with the ME, we just found a way around it, as with the DM.

I _insisted_ that *NO ONE* make a big deal about it around him and be to encouraging and supportive towards him; he just accepted everything in stride.

He knew that he had to eat 'his' food (I made special meals for just him) a certain way and then had to be 'burped' to ensure the food all went down.

He survived probably 7-8 years with all of this s#!+...

He wore a diaper and a neckerchief that his groomer gave him each time he went to go get handsome, She put him in wild patterns, he loved it!

He had have his shirt and pants on at all times or he would bug me, the complete ensemble, and he looked like just a regular handsome boy to us.

If he had an accident, oh well, if he fell over or couldn't get up, oh well just keep going as if nothing out of the ordinary happened, he was cool,

and I made damn sure that it stayed that way for him.

He gave my husband more joy than I did, I know that in my heart, but he had never had any kind of pet at all before and loved him more than he did himself.

It never mattered to us what we had to spend on him. We'd go to the vet and they'd say, well this test or that drug or procedure is going to be expensive $xxxx.xx SO WHAT! break out that credit card! We had a card that we used just for Vito's expenses; then we'd just work extra overtime to pay it off.

For many years we wouldn't go away on vacation because we couldn't leave him due to his special needs.

I've only seen my husband cry because something was wrong with Vito or me, that's it!

I think that's why we still do not have another puppy-boy, when we had to take that final ride in the car with Vito, OH MY GOSH!

We both had to take vacation days to compose ourselves.

We still have his ashes in a Koa wood box that we had made special for him.

We've already agreed that when one of us goes, the surviving spouse will take Vito as well and the dearly departed back to Hawaii for an Ocean burial at Lanikai beach together and then the last one standing will join them later.


----------



## teamfat

I'm glad that I am a hardened, heartless bastard that cares nothing whatsoever about all these stupid silly animals.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@teamfat ooohhhhh, somehow I don't think so...


----------



## teamfat

Shucks.  Busted.

As soon as I saw that pic of ol' Shep and John floating in the lake - instant tears.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

I'm a sucker for any pet


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

ohmy.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 10, 2014








fur brother nap time, isn't great when they grow up together?

I'm a sucker for a GSD, not to mention adorable little boys


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

photo (5).JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 14, 2014








a chef-y friend sent me this one,

more fur brothers at nap time!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

MY PIKENESE IS NOW A PROUD MOTHER OF 5 XD. 

unfortuntely one died this morning, due to be very weak. 

I am now a grandfather for the 3rd time xD....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

scotchie.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 22, 2014








our doggie-nephew `Scotch (Butterscotch) in his new outfit...

leg warmers!

our niece had him clipped, all but his tail, head and front legs

OMG!


----------



## teamfat

Useless little fur covered poop factories. Bright Eyes to the left, Fizzer zonked out.





  








poopers.jpg




__
teamfat


__
May 5, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

...did I ever tell you that I use to raise persian cats for show?  reds and creams


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

i missed you.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
May 30, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

thank you very much.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 9, 2014


----------



## cheflayne

LOL how do you keep coming up with pictures of my baby girl? The last two are her without a doubt


----------



## beastmasterflex

View media item 100452
Kickin it


----------



## durangojo

image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 13, 2014







' The Rookie'
It's his first day...in a year he will be ready to save lives as a disaster rescue dog.





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 13, 2014








joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@beastmasterflex is this your puppy? what a cutie!

@durangojo all service doggies have a very special place in my heart


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

oh my.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 14, 2014


----------



## beastmasterflex

He's about 3 years old now a pug boston mix. He knows how to relax.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Why do dogs like to chil-lax in the sun do you think?

Our boy loved to lay in the grass in front of our house and snooze...


----------



## beastmasterflex

@kaneohegirlinaz laying in the grass in the sun having a snooze sounds like paradise to me. Some of the best days of my life are when I join him.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz




----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Happy Dogs ... and Cat in Australia

you gotta watch this!


----------



## teamfat

attack.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Jun 27, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

one of my spots.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 27, 2014


----------



## lagom

@ teamfat
Is that your Leonburger?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

friday.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 27, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

chose a dog.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 30, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

treats.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 4, 2014


----------



## Iceman

Image




__
Iceman


__
Jul 4, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

very timely post @IceMan


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

have i ever said no.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 6, 2014


----------



## Iceman

Image




__
Iceman


__
Jul 22, 2014







*Face the Morning After​*
You awaken just before noon. Blades of light slice through the gauzy haze as you piece together the evening's revelries. There were balloons and alcohol, karaoke and alcohol, arson and alcohol, plus Mr. MacGroot from Accounting brought his bagpipes. Somehow, you staggered home and collapsed - and that's when it happened. Your chin disappeared halfway into your head, your eyes and ears now point in different directions, and you realize your night of abandon has left you with a case of ... *Bed Face*.


----------



## lagom

Ladies and Gentlemen, I an proud to introduce the newest member to the pack. Meet Guajira Guantanamera Cabana de Otaula, hailing from Malaga Spain, relocating to the Göteborg Sweden area. To be sweety know as Ophelia. Yes, I do love Shakespeare.





  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Aug 9, 2014


----------



## nicko

@Lagom what breed is that? Beautiful dog I hope she is a good fit for your family.


----------



## chefedb

To Date I have fostered 109 kittens, all but 5 were adopted. I do cat behavior problems for various shelters It started as a hobby. I like dogs tsView media item 100064
View media item 61594
View media item 79285




  








kittens Almost 4 weeks weeks old 002.JPG




__
chefedb


__
Jan 29, 2012








View media item 63300
View media item 79283


----------



## lagom

She is a Pyrenean mastiff. Big, gentle herd/guard dogs. We are a big dog family even though we got a wee tyke of a tibetan spanial now. Should be intresting since he will be the senior dog of the pack and she will be 50 times his size.


----------



## chrisbelgium

racistdog9eg.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 14, 2014


----------



## ordo

Some with the music of Pharrel Williams, Happy, which makes almost as happy as these dogs.






Rescued dogs.


----------



## Iceman

This morning, around 11:00, I had to put down my dog "Bandit".

Vinland Cherokee Ha'Aretz ("Bandit") ("Puma-Kid" and/or "Kid-Puma") will be going to join his friends. He has no real special story, he was just a really cool dog. He was the 4th puppy of our only litter. We'll never do that again. Eight or so weeks after we hadn't placed him, my wife Thelma decided that he would become her baby-boy puppy. He has been her puppy for the last 12 years. "Bandit" has a brilliant white coat with blacker than pitch shiny spots. It's been criminal that I haven't shown him. Since 1972 there hasn't been a softer tempered dog in my house. Still, he was as protective of my wife as any dog I've had over those same years. He's in the team picture for "Best Dog-Food Sales Dog" ever. "Bandit" was my final-test, 4-H conformation dog, for the classes I've taught. After my students would show me their dog, they would have to go through everything again with him.

Couch-potato, parade-dog, sales-dog, therapy-dog, show-dog, calendar-dog, best-buddy. I will very soon get another puppy, but "Bandit" can not be replaced. He will be sorely missed.





  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Aug 27, 2014







.




  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Aug 27, 2014








For perhaps, if the truth were known, we're all a little blind, a little deaf, a little handicapped, a little lonely, a little less than perfect. And if we can learn to appreciate and utilize the dog's full potentials, we will, together, make it in this life on earth.
- Charlotte Schwartz


----------



## nicko

@IceMan I am very sorry you had to put your friend down. It is so painful after years of loyal friendship to say good bye. My wife and I recently had to put down our best girl Suka and it was painful. She was the best dog we ever had and so sweet. We have a new pup on the way and look forward to forging some new memories.


----------



## panini

Sorry Iceman,

Hopefully he's in a better place now.


----------



## cheflayne

Sorry to hear about Bandit, Iceman. It hurts when we lose our best buddy pups, but is there anything better on this earth than having one in the first place? I know when I had to put down my last girl, Sasha, the vet let me sit on the floor with Sasha in my arms and tears on my face as she made her transition. I only wish I could be half the man that Sasha thought I was. Godspeed Bandit.


----------



## Iceman

Image




__
Iceman


__
Aug 28, 2014


----------



## cheflayne




----------



## Iceman

Here are the pics ...




  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Nov 4, 2014







.




  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Nov 4, 2014











  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Nov 4, 2014







.




  








Image




__
Iceman


__
Nov 4, 2014







That go with this story:
_*Man Mowing Field Makes Miraculous Discovery*_

It's a heart-wrenching but yet very heart-warming story. _It ends happily well!_


----------



## petalsandcoco

Wow what a story Iceman, sorry to hear about your dog.

We got a Havanese not that long ago.

Meet Pepper the puppy





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 4, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium

LostPuppy.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 25, 2015


----------



## panini

We had to put down our adopted beagle (Louie) 5 months ago. He had been with us for 15 yrs.

Yesterday we had to put down Louie s best friend (Bella).Also a beagle. We adopted her when we got Louie.





  








IMG_4417.JPG




__
panini


__
Apr 8, 2015








You can prepare, and prepare, but you're never prepared when it happens.

You wouldn't think a pets leaving would hurt so much.

At least they will be together again. RIP Bella&Louie /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crying.gif


----------



## lagom

I feel for ya Panini.


----------



## fablesable

I have had many animals adopt me over my lifetime. I have learned the most valuable lesson that they are here to teach us. They come with unconditional love and show us what that means. They have a very short time on this planet so while here they don't have time for judgemental thoughts or feelings. Just pure happiness, love and acceptance. What a lesson!!


----------



## chefbuba

I feel your pain panini, hard to loose two in such a short time.


----------



## Iceman

My feelings and thoughts are with you, panini.


----------



## durangojo

I am truly sorry for your loss panini....there are just no words to fill that hole......





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Apr 10, 2015








but there are the memories

wag more, bark less. [emoji]128062[/emoji]

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Jeff and Sophie, both my husband and I send our deepest sympathies upon hearing of your loss of Bella & Louie.

Now they have each other and are waiting for you guys on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge.





  








gsd.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Apr 11, 2015


----------



## ordo

Why do you 'put down' your pets? Why do you intervene in such way with Nature?


----------



## allanmcpherson

Ordo, why do you consider human action outside of nature?


----------



## ordo

AllanMcPherson said:


> Ordo, why do you consider human action outside of nature?


What a statement. Pretty dangerous. Think Hiroshima...

There's nothing like the concept of _euthanasia_ in animals.

Why do you so like to intervene in his/her passing?


----------



## fablesable

Actually Ordo there is such a thing as "euthanasia" in animals. In the wild if an animal becomes old, weak or sick, nature has a way of taking care of this very quickly and the animals suffering does not go on and on. An old or weak animal will die rapidly though brutally, it will still die rapidly and its pain will not continue. That is the true way of nature. If we are talking about our pets, or animal companions, they do not die rapidly as they are domesticated. They will hide their weakness to the last until they cannot do so anymore.

"Nature's way" of of dealing with this might seem cruel but it is kind as there is little suffering. A predator or pack leader will terminate their fellow pack member's suffering. As humans, we are the pack leader to our animal companion and it is up to us to terminate their suffering quickly and (for us and the animal) as painlessly as possible.....that is euthanasia.

If we were to let a pet die "naturally" or give it a "natural death" then by the very act of letting a pet die "naturally" would be going against true nature itself and is therefore unnatural. There are a very small amount of instances where an animal companion if left to die naturally will die quickly and somewhat painlessly however, that is a very very rare percentage and not the majority. When we take our animal companions under our care we artificially prolong their lives and although it is not cruel, by proxy it is not the way of nature.

"Natural Death" is a misguided concept and death for pets, without euthanasia, in order not to be cruel, would require (like us humans) medical intervention, aggressive pain management, nursing care, oxygen therapy, etc. This is definitely NOT NATURAL!! In a true natural environment of the wild, pain and suffering would be alleviated quickly.

By the very nature of BEING human is in itself HUMAN NATURE. Oh and for the record.....if I could have alleviated the extreme amounts of pain my papa went through with liver cancer for almost 5 years wasting away in front of our eyes and him many times wishing to be gone quickly, I would have provided euthanasia to him myself to spare him the indignity and pain. My papa was a part of my pack and I was left to be the pack leader. Something to think about when it happens to any of your loved ones human or animal. Religion has nothing to do with nature.....human or otherwise.


----------



## ordo

That's not euthanasia and you know it. You will not eat your beloved pet and first of all, you do not have her/his approval to be put to death.

Regarding your dad, you did it well. Suffering is a part of our lives and we must accept it as well as we accept death. May be his eyes showed something different of what you think.

And principal: There's no _indignity_ in sickness and death. No indeed. Not at all.


----------



## allanmcpherson

Fablesable has the fact side covered so allow me to go in a different direction. Though I will keep it brief. I don't think its in the spirit of this thread to do anything other than share some empathy and appreciation for our canine friends.

I have thought about Hiroshima and...what are you talking about? If you are trying to draw a straight line between choosing to the end the life of a suffering pet to a Frankensteinian "dabbling in matters man has no right to" I would love to see that diagram.

My question was a serious one, I honestly am curious as to what you view as "unnatural" about humanity? As a by-product of nature how can we act "against" it? It's more about doing things "smart" rather than "dumb" or "compassionate" more than "cruel."

If the idea is that we should act as other animals do, well, that's just nuts. Anybody who has spent time with animals would get that.

Further, suggesting that anybody "likes" putting their pets down is not only one of the silliest things I have heard in days (and I just discovered Food Babe) but the height of callousness. But maybe being hurtful is natural.


Not to put too fine a point on it but it would have been interesting if you had suggested I liked putting down my boy Zeke after his heart attack cut the air off to his brain, or Ozzy who suffered so bravely with stomach cancer for way too long because I selfishly wanted to hang onto him, to my face.


----------



## allanmcpherson

I am sorry Ordo, you are trying to appeal to natural law and expecting informed consent or living wills from dogs? I am hopefully not going to continue this but it seems to me that you are commenting from a specific theological position but dancing around it. No issue with that but it's hard to see where you are coming from without that info.


----------



## allanmcpherson

20150417_105603.jpg




__
allanmcpherson


__
Apr 19, 2015


----------



## ordo

You are so wrong. I'm not a religious person at all. I care a sh*t about religions. Can't you understand you are killing your beloved?

May be it's you who don't want to suffer.


----------



## allanmcpherson

Ordo, who wants to suffer? If you are a materialist at all I can not fathom how you can defer to a quantity over quality of life position. I would be happy to continue with you if we're to:

a) answer some of the questions asked of you 
b) take it to PM


----------



## fablesable

@ordo Crazy is what crazy says and I do not argue with crazy. I feel that you are more trying to troll this thread rather than place a legit and valid argument. Although one's thoughts and feelings are always valid, trying to legitimize your stance by making base statements with no real fact nor reasoning behind it just shows how callus and cruel one can be towards others pain of losing great and wonderful companions.

You sir (clap, clap) are out!

@AllanMcPherson Don't let a troll pull you in and waste your precious time.


----------



## allanmcpherson

oh, I and do understand that I have killed, to use your words, my pets. Instead of having them languish in a suffering that they could not comprehend. Everybody who has made that choice understands that as well. And they likely are torn up for it. Do you not understand that?


----------



## ordo

Ok.Let's calm down. I just expressed my opinion in a matter that i know pretty well, cause i've been on both sides of this discusiion. Let's go back to what we appreciate; our brotherhood with our beloved pets. No more "trolling".


----------



## lagom

image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Apr 19, 2015







In the sprite of the thread I give you a happy dog pic.


----------



## allanmcpherson

20150410_151958.jpg




__
allanmcpherson


__
Apr 19, 2015


----------



## nicko

Getting kind of heavy maybe take that to a private message guys not really on topic for here in my opnion.


----------



## panini

I just wanted to thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.

I hope this thread circles back to it's origin.

This is our new friend from a local pound.





  








photo 2 (2).JPG




__
panini


__
Apr 21, 2015












  








photo 1.JPG




__
panini


__
Apr 21, 2015








He's 4 yrs. old and maybe Henry or Norman for a name(on golden pond/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif)


----------



## cheflayne

I would call him Lucky. He is lucky that there are people such as yourself that can look beyond the cute puppies and see the more experienced dog for what he has to offer. And you are lucky that you get a new friend. How great is that!

I use to be a volunteer at our local animal shelter. I would walk the dogs and people them. When I opened my restaurant I had to resign due to time constraints. My volunteer dog walking turned into three new best friends for me, probably just as well that I had to resign or God knows how many new best friends I would have by now!

How could anybody not love a dog?


----------



## chefbuba

Good on you panini, get right back in the saddle. I was lost for two weeks while I waited for my new dog after loosing Mocha a couple years ago.





  








002.JPG




__
chefbuba


__
Apr 21, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@panini that is fabulous news! IMHO, he does look like a Norman...

oh man! Now I can't get the sound of Katharine Hepburn,

"...Norman ... you old poop ..."


----------



## chefedb

I volunteer for many shelters,  I am very sorry for your loss. Its like losing a member of the family. Now he is in doggy heaven and he is still watching over you.,


----------



## durangojo

image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Apr 22, 2015







Welome home norman henry(who says a dog can't have two first names?)......who rescues who? God bless you panini and your new best friend....Many,many happy days ahead for you all...amen!

Wag more, bark less [emoji]128062[/emoji]

joey
ps....He is a very handsome boy...looks very kind and sweet...love those goldens!


----------



## lagom

My wife and 16 year old were visiting the breeder near Malaga yesterday. Just a couple of our sweety Ophila's relitives.





  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Apr 26, 2015


----------



## lagom

It looks like Henry has found gainful employment. Now if the loons would just show up. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## panini

IMG_5394.JPG




__
panini


__
Apr 26, 2015








Yes right at home supervising me daily in the office/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## panini

Isn't it amazing what a little adoption will do?



Two more hours of therapy training and we're off to the Ronald Mac House


----------



## happyhound

Well I gotta post a pic of our girl Holly. Technically not a Hound. But pretty dang close. I give to you, Holly the Catahoula.





  








fishba44 010.JPG




__
happyhound


__
May 16, 2015








-Woof!


----------



## panini

@HappyHound

I honestly had never been around a Catahoula until a couple of years ago. They are becoming very popular in South Texas. Just about everyone I know in Texas has a ranch somewhere.

I have some buddies that travel South a couple of times a year to go skunk pig hunting. The Catahoulas are very good dogs to hunt these. They are able to hold the pig trapped in a position so that one can use a bow and arrow or small caliper gun. I think the best thing about them is they seem to be a breed who can come off the dust and be a wonderful house dog, with children and strangers (although a bit protective).

Holly looks just like one of the hounds I fell in love with. So friendly and polite when not hunting. As we start a pit burn at dusk she will run around and has the craziest eyes.

Hollys a beauty.

PS not a big hunter. Especially when hunters with dogs keep them caged up.


----------



## durangojo

@panini
He looks so right at home....he is at home! What a beautiful boy
Who rescued who?
What name did you finally decide on?
Does he go to the Ronald McDOnald house with you? a true win-win there.

Wag more, bark less [emoji]128062[/emoji]

joey


----------



## clairelv

i love this one !!! so cute!


----------



## ordo

Meet my brother-dog Cacho. He passed away years ago and was the most affective dog I've ever met. We enjoyed a long and loving brotherhood. He was not my dog, tho. My spiritual mentor, Mario, whose legs we see in the picture owned him.





  








cacho.JPG




__
ordo


__
May 31, 2015








BTW: I've been away from the forum due to some reasons.
My mother passed on last December and I suffered a retroactive emotional reaction. Death is, in fact, something real and at the same time unconceivable.
Then I had to move to the old familiar house and proceed to take care of our familiar goods - we talk five generations of documents, furniture, all kind of objects, pictures, etc., etc.- an endless and exhausting task. This will last for one year or so, until all legal issues are cleared and we can sell the familiar house. So, my participation in the forum will be restricted for a while.
My greetings to everybody.


----------



## fablesable

Dear Ordo, 

What an amazing and most beautiful brother-dog to have in one's life. You must have some wonderful memories with him. I feel truly sad to hear about your mother and the emotional challenge you have ahead of you. My thoughts and positive energy are being sent your way everyday for the endurance. I hope you will be able to find happiness and joy within your life again very soon! Although we will miss your amazing and delicious dish contributions and wise counsel, we look forward to hearing from you on this forum in any capacity that you are able to offer. 

Fable


----------



## pete

For years I lived in apartments, in cities, and being a cook/chef I was gone for the vast majority of the day so I couldn't own a dog. When the wife and I moved to Wisconsin and bought a house I told her that one of the first things I wanted to do is get a dog. That is how Dodger entered our lives.





  








IMG_0003.JPG




__
pete


__
Jun 3, 2015








He was an English Springer Spaniel. But my wife and I were away at work an awful lot so we thought that Dodger needed a buddy, so we found a beautiful Shepard/Husky mix puppy at a local shelter and Emma joined our pack.





  








IMG_0432.JPG




__
pete


__
Jun 3, 2015








They became the best of buds!





  








IMG_2225.JPG




__
pete


__
Jun 3, 2015








In September, 2012 we had to say good bye to Dodger.





  








IMG_0438.JPG




__
pete


__
Jun 3, 2015








The following winter we welcomed Dodger's protégé, Buford, another Springer Spaniel, to the pack, although Emma wasn't so thrilled to have a young pup around, although she finally warmed up to the little ball of energy.





  








DSC_9137.JPG




__
pete


__
Jun 3, 2015








Later that year, cancer took Emma.





  








DSC_5035.JPG




__
pete


__
Jun 3, 2015








In January, I heard about 5 year old Yellow Lab that had been surrendered to the Humane Society. The woman who had owned him had to move and couldn't take him with her, and her Mom, having MS, could not handle a 95 pound, head strong Lab so we added Duke to the pack also.





  








DSC_0515.JPG




__
pete


__
Jun 3, 2015








The hope had been that maybe having an older, calmer dog around would rub off on Buford. Boy we were wrong!! After about 2 weeks of being on good behavior, Duke found his inner puppy and now he and Buford spend hours on end chasing each other around the yard and mouth fighting with each other!

While it is so hard to lose a dog and you cannot "replace" a lost dog with a new one, the joy they bring to our lives is immeasurable and I just cannot see our family without at least 1 dog in our lives, if not 2.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

Life, sometimes it'll hit you in the face pretty hard, but with furry companionship, we all seem to muddle through, don't we?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

want to tell me.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 5, 2015


----------



## panini

@Pete

Great life, great Home, great Friends, in more ways then one.


----------



## alaminute

I've just lost my APBT very suddenly tonight and don't have a lot of people to share with. I'm very sad and devastated.




  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Sep 8, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Sep 8, 2015











  








image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Sep 8, 2015







I think I'm going to wait to tell my kids after school. I'm so sad.


----------



## grande

That really sucks, man. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## lagom

[emoji]128546[/emoji]. I feel for you.


----------



## cheflayne

Damn, I know that hurts. Chefs have been my mentors in the kitchen. Dogs have been my mentors in life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fablesable

Aw @alaminute I am very sorry to hear that and feel sad for your sudden loss of such a valuable companion.


----------



## alaminute

Thank you all so much- I truly lost my best friend. I just can't stop crying. We took him and buried him at a friends huge spacious property on the forest outside of flagstaff this morning with a little service and tombstone. My brain isn't accepting this.


----------



## panini

@alaminute , Truly sorry for your loss. Please pay close attention to the kids, they tend not to show their real emotions. It takes a while for that hole in your heart to heal. Bless you all.


----------



## panini

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=737599713041373


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz

@alaminute I am so sorry for your loss. I know I haven't been around these parts much, but I do stop by every so often. How are you and your family doing at this point?


----------



## alaminute

Thanks for all the support everyone- I'm really sorry for kaibashing this thread with the depressing tone. It just feels like most people don't understand- everyone says sorry your pet died. I totally dropped the ball on my life for a couple weeks there and just kind of phoned in all my appointments but I'm starting to get back into my feet and restarting a rhythm. To console me after the first week of me being a sobbing mess my lovely wife contacted some local put bull rescues and found a couple of puppies. So in an effort to help shift into a lighter area again I give you pictures of my new family members.


----------



## alaminute

image.jpg




__
alaminute


__
Sep 25, 2015


----------



## cheflayne

alaminute said:


> I'm really sorry for kaibashing this thread with the depressing tone


Not at all, what you shared is real life, gut checks , and feelings. Best buddies and the grief felt when they pass need no explaining nor apologies as far as I am concerned. Your experience was a gentle reminder to me to make sure that i don't take my best buddy for granted and to relish in the time we share.

Your new family members have some big paws to fill. Hope they are up to it and by the same token, _they're dogs!!!, _they always do their best. It is the only way they know how to do things!


----------



## cerise

alaminute said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> alaminute
> 
> 
> __
> Sep 25, 2015


Awww. How cute is that!  (Has anyone told you, you look like Johnny Depp? lol.)

Just came upon this thread. Love looking at all the furry friends. Sorry, though, about the losses.


----------



## lagom

Congrats to your new pack member[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## lagom

A crappy day yesterday, our dear Sweetie went to run with the other big dogs in the sky. R.I.P Ophelia.




  








image.jpg




__
lagom


__
Mar 24, 2016


----------



## grande

Oh no! So sorry to hear that!


----------



## pete

That sucks.  Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Iceman

My thoughts are with you my friend. It is what it is. I hope you can feel better soon.

_"We will outlive every pet we ever have, until the last one. If you can't understand and accept that ... get a fern, nobody gives a rat's ass bit of difference if a fern dies."_


----------



## chefbuba

That sucks, it never gets easy. I have an 11 yr old who is still very fit and active but time is fading, not looking foreword it when the time comes.


----------



## lagom

It was a bad situation, she was just a couple weeks short of two years old. Being the breed she was, Pyrenees Mastiff, she was very guarded and fearless. We have wild boar in the area and 3 came into the yard while she was in her outdoor area and it's apparent that 2,2 meter fencing wasn't high enough and she jumped it and took on the boars. By the time I got outside with a baseball bat she had run off 2 and was tangled up with the 3rd. We got the last one( I brained it) but she was injured pretty bad. Vet is 5km up the road but it was best to lay her to rest. Police got a couple hunters to track and destroy the other 2. She was a damn brave girl.


----------



## lagom

We added this handsome young fellow to the pack today, may I present Lucky, our 8 week old ball of goo Leonburger.





  








IMG_2261.JPG




__
lagom


__
Oct 19, 2016


----------



## butzy

Sweet. He looks so cute....

My beloved Guinnes got killed by a black mamba in February.

So sad...

I picked up this one about 6 moths ago from a family that moved out of the country:





  








DSC_3641.JPG




__
butzy


__
Oct 19, 2016


----------



## lagom

He looks like one happy pooch.


----------



## Sansa

The owners should be taken to the pound.


----------



## lagom

Sansa said:


> The owners should be taken to the pound.


Want owners do you mean?


----------



## drirene

Here's the 40 pounds of rescue kitties we share our bed with every night. We adore them and they run our lives. BTW, the orange ones insist on 'helping' me cook.


----------



## chefbuba

chefbuba said:


> That sucks, it never gets easy. I have an 11 yr old who is still very fit and active but time is fading, not looking foreword it when the time comes.


KT is still mostly going strong at twelve plus. She is arthritic and shows no interest in running at the beach any longer but still gives me a run for my money around the house.


----------



## Erickem

I heard poodles are extremely intelligent and quite clever.


----------

